# Teffont quarry - May 2021



## Newage (May 28, 2021)

ROAD TRIP............................................

So I was contacted by Fluffy as he was itching to get out and about, so I said how about a trip to the Portsmouth area - great that`s sorted

So as you would expect from my messed up mind we headed in the opposite direction and found ourselves in Wiltshire (As you do)

Teffont quarry in Chilmark looks to have been bought in 2019 by new owners but work has also stopped around that time, but they may go back to production
if there is the demand, oh and the lights are still on, there electric bill must be off the scale. 

I can`t find a time line for the quarry as it might of started as a quarry then been used by the RAF and then reverted to Bath stone extraction again.

Pictures.........

The first part of the quarry entrance looks like the RAF Bomb store across the road, it`s well over built.












At the far end of this worked out area is a small cutting and dressing station.....























Right that will do, thanks for looking any and all comments are most welcome.
If you want to see a few more pictures (And you know you want too) head on over to my FlickR site at :-

Teffont quarry

Cheers Newage


----------



## Wrench (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice little report


----------



## Hayman (Jun 2, 2021)

I have just been reading Derek Hawkins's Bath Stone Quarries book - about the quarries in the Box and Corsham area. Some of them were taken over as underground military depots. The photos here look similar. What is the machine with the mesh guard round it? A circular saw?


----------



## Newage (Jun 3, 2021)

Hayman said:


> I have just been reading Derek Hawkins's Bath Stone Quarries book - about the quarries in the Box and Corsham area. Some of them were taken over as underground military depots. The photos here look similar. What is the machine with the mesh guard round it? A circular saw?


Yes there are 2 circular saws


----------



## Hayman (Jun 3, 2021)

Newage said:


> Yes there are 2 circular saws


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

